# .



## CristelleNicole (Nov 5, 2010)

.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Nov 13, 2010)

Clean crisp images of your face work. you don't always need head to toe, unless its body work, but display your work. No watermarks or copyright info on your portfolio. Print 11x14.


----------



## misshaleymac (Nov 14, 2010)

Honestly, you don't need to go to school to work for MAC. Mainly because we have a certain way of operation and you should really just take a portfolio, dress in all black, look professional and ask to speak to the manager. Then introduce yourself, provide a resume with a cover letter stating why you should be a part of the MAC team and when it comes time for an interview talk about sales sales sales!

  	Good luck!


----------



## LC (Nov 15, 2010)

you'll really be wasting your time and money by going to a beauty school. I've never seen anyone come in with a portfolio when they applied or when they were interviewed, and i saw a bunch of people get hired just fine without one. I personally didn't have a portfolio when i got hired. it doesnt hurt to just try to apply now without having one. if they tell you they want to see one, then you can work on one


----------



## CristelleNicole (Nov 17, 2010)

.


----------



## CristelleNicole (Nov 29, 2010)

.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 2, 2011)

Always include sheets in your portfolio that you can hand out, as well as a business card. Something with nice stationery [as long as it's not busy and covered in designs] that has your name, phone number, and email address at the top [and website, if you have one], includes your booking and pricing information, and a list of events that you've done. Things like weddings and proms are a lot more important than people realize. Maybe you've worked with a photographer, achieved success online [with youtube or various other notable places] and for portfolio pictures, natural lighting works great. Make sure you get good, focused face shots, and for elaborate detail work, closeups. I always take one of the model with her eyes open, and with her eyes closed, focused on the details. Clean lines and soft blending leave an impression. If you're taking the pictures yourself, take them on a high resolution with proper light settings, and if your camera has a vivid colour option, use it. It also helps to have a micro function for closeups to keep them from looking blurry. I wouldn't carry more than 25 photos of different looks in your portfolio at any given time, and switch out which ones you use depending on who you show it to. If you're showing it to a bride, she would like to see natural makeup and simple, pretty elegant things. If you're trying to get hired to work with a company, include more avant garde and unique looks that demonstrate the best of your talents and what you're capable of. Just make sure what you're showing is going to suit who you're showing it to and capture their interest. And just a tip -- the side of a building is always an attractive backdrop. Whenever I photograph models, I go down to the docks and use the sides of the cute little shops as a background. It works beautifully.


----------



## CristelleNicole (Jan 20, 2011)

.


----------



## spunky (Mar 2, 2011)

this is great advice! thanks a lot, i'm definitely taking this on board


----------

